# Do you feel immature for your age?



## tednugent2007

I'm 26 and whenever I see people my age I feel like I'm way behind socially and experience wise because of my SA and don't feel I could relate to them in any way. I think I'm kind of like the Matthew Mcconaughey character in Dazed and Confused, who hangs out and smokes dope with high school kids. Except I would hang out with college kids and drink. I can't imagine myself hanging out with people my age, who have experienced so much more than me, have stable jobs, and have gone out with loads of people. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## millenniumman75

A little bit. I said yes, though!


----------



## mserychic

I am so immature. I can't believe I'm going to be 25 soon.


----------



## HoboQueen

Yes. I'm the little girl who died before she could grow up. Or rather, the tattered remains of the little girl. It's something that I'm in the process of coming to terms with. I'm basically a 7 year old kid.


----------



## starblob

Yes.


----------



## Mc Borg

I know I'm immature for my age.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I actually feel mature for my age. All the kids my age around here are out at parties doing extacy or smoking pot and I on the other hand cannot understand that lifestyle. Actually, I'm not mature for my age, but I feel very old. Like I've been through all life has had to offer.


----------



## njodis

In ways, definitely.


----------



## shyvr6

I think so. I think I'm behind the times in fashion as well.


----------



## UltraShy

shyvr6 said:


> I think I'm behind the times in fashion as well.


I'm wearing a sweatshirt I had when I was 15 and in high school. Is it behind or retro to wear something older than some members of SAS?


----------



## LostinReverie

mserychic said:


> I am so immature. I can't believe I'm going to be 25 soon.


:ditto


----------



## WhatsThePoint

yep...definitely feel the same way


----------



## tainted_

Half_A_Person said:


> I actually feel mature for my age. All the kids my age around here are out at parties doing extacy or smoking pot and I on the other hand cannot understand that lifestyle. Actually, I'm not mature for my age, but I feel very old. Like I've been through all life has had to offer.


I feel the same way.. like I am bored of life and have suffered enough and everyone else is still having fun and have yet to experience the types of things I have had to experience... On the other hand I feel like I come off as being really immature and innocent because I am so quiet and try so hard to act sweet and like a nice person. People think I am a lot younger than what I am.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Depends on my mood. Sometime i'm serious like an elderly man and sometimes i'm a 15 year old boy.


----------



## ANCIENT

not at all.


*turns off nintendo wii, and goes play hide and seek with one year old niece*


----------



## Just Lurking

Voted no. I fit part of the definition for immature in that I am socially inexperienced, but I don't feel immature as a whole.


----------



## Roberto

i used to, but that was before I witnessed people much older than me, and other wise normal people, being human with their emotions


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

ANCIENT said:


> not at all.
> 
> *turns off nintendo wii, and goes play hide and seek with one year old niece*


 :lol

I've always been immature, but it doesn't really bother me. It makes things fun.

As for being inexperienced, well, yeah you could say that. That _does_ bother me.

I don't know what to vote!


----------



## Kelly

No. I feel old. So, so old. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## smalltowngirl

Sometimes. The fact that I'm still living at home and my lack of social experiences make me feel very immature. 

Of course in terms of my personality, I feel, and have always felt, like I'm a mature person. I'm responsible, and I don't throw tantrums like so many of the other adults in my family.


----------



## nothing to fear

i feel mature. but immature in the sense when i am talking to old friends they seem to be moving on in life while i am stuck at home in my room 24/7 not getting anything done. they would look down on me if i actually told them truthfully what i do all the time (i.e. nothing).


----------



## minimized

Hell yes. 20? More like 12. Or less...


----------



## slyfox

Very immature. Mature people aren't fun anyways


----------



## Gerard

There are parts of me that feel like a kid though I have so many self-actualized concerns popping in my head nearly everyday.


----------



## FANCYDELANCEY

*what!!!*

i dont understand these people claiming to be immature when they are only 18=25 years old.thats ridiculous.im 56 years old and act like im 17 most of the time.how immature can a 24 year old be???.come on people!.none of you can even begine to touch on my immaturity.im so immature sometimes that it concernes me.dont get me wrong,im not a nerdy person or a whimp like most of you other immature people.ive been in the navy,i was a contruction worker for 9 years and im definitly a macho guy but i live in a fantasy world and i find it difficult sometimes to know when im being real or not.im rude,inconsiderate and i have a very strange sense of humour.i talkto other men of my age and they seem somehow different from me.i think its becuase i never grw emotionally and that shows with my relationships with women.im not good at it!!.hahHAHAHHAHA


----------



## diamondheart89

I'm immature in a lot of normal stuff and then in some things I feel like I'm 80 years old. :roll


----------



## sean88

Oh yeah!


----------



## atticusfinch

yes, only because I'm not into drinking (well, never had the opportunity believe it or not), I've never had a smoke (well, that's a lie- shh, don't tell mum), never got high, never been in a relationship, I still live at home and don't live on campus, and I currently don't have a job...

...wow, this response sound dumb.


----------



## Dane

Yes, in a good way.


----------



## Melinda

Not really. I've always felt old for my age.


----------



## lucyinthesky

I feel the opposite, but perhaps that will change when I enter my 20s. I just look at people my own age and think whattt aree you doiiingg. Haha. I'm just boring to be honest.


----------



## daniel1989

Ever since I was about 15 people have told me I was mature for my age. I guess I'm probably about normal for someone my age.


----------



## Zeddicus

Not immature; just inexperienced.


----------



## rawrsmus

A little. Not in a negative way though.


----------



## Toad Licker

No, though I don't seem to have a lot of the same interests as people my age so who knows.


----------



## Georgina 22

I am so immature for my age. I think haha


----------



## actionman

Socially immature..yeah, about 10 yrs behind my time. As a whole..na not really.


----------



## popeet

I'm 35 and feel like I'm stuck in kid sister mode even though my family parentified me.


----------



## Lasair

I'm for too mature in some areas of my life


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Yeah.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Yes I do. I am in love with child-like qualities and the like. I am a big kid, And in love with old Disney, Mickey Mouse, Magical places like in fairytales.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

at 93? lol jk disney's the best

i voted 'yes' btw


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I'm in love with amusement parks. Need I say more?


----------



## jijiji

i feel olddddddddddddddddddddd


i need to lighten up, all i ever care about is philosophizing and making judgments and trying to figure things out.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I just turned 23 and I still feel very immature. Maybe it's the way I talk or something. But I feel unaccomplished and that everyone the same age as me and even younger is more mature. I'm one of those people that still secretly enjoys cartoons and music and doing stuff such as swinging on a tire swing. I don't know. I really don't feel mature in how I handle situations and I feel like everyone thinks I'm immature.

I'm almost done with college so I have a feeling that once I get rid of that era of my life, get a job, and especially move far away from my parents I'll get a little better. I hope...


----------



## Namida

Haha I still watch Power Rangers and read Pokemon comics. Ppl kept saying I'm childish but I'm not bothered the least bit! I like it and furthermore it's my own money that I spent not theirs so why be bothered by their baseless comments?


----------



## nothing to fear

No. I still play Pokemon but I treat it as a very serious game that requires strategic planning and finesse. Preparing the perfect team of unstoppable Pokemon can be a thing of beauty, but it requires skill and determination. I'm never more focused than when I am playing Pokemon and if that is immature then my whole life must be some big joke.


----------



## Cheesecake

^I still play Pokemon, but I play it exactly the same way I did when I was a kid... No strategy for me. 

So yes, I engage in chilidish activities, but I don't think that means I'm immature. People probably think I'm mature for my age. But I don't like to think of myself as mature or immature. I just am who I am.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I'm mature in certain areas and immature in other areas. Basically I feel like a child who feels like he's living in a world of idiots and *******s...I don't feel this way about everyone, but I'm a child so my social network is quite limited.


----------



## RockIt

I wear a baseball cap a lot. Does that mean I'm immature or just bald?

And..what do you mean I'm not allowed to go trick-or-treating? Bah!


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol At times, yes, but people have told me I am "young at heart", so I leave it at that.


----------



## diamondheart89

Yes I play pokemon...w/o any strategy. :b But I also think like an 80 year old in many situations.


----------



## Danz

*Bump*

Socially, yes. I feel I haven't developed the social life required for people my age (19-20) but for other things in life, I feel about the same as others - things like making the right decisions and education.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable

Yes!

But Im trying to change haha


----------



## cafune

Not at all. On the contrary, I feel too old. *sigh*


----------



## ThisIsSoOriginal

No, I've always been told I seem mature and smart for my age. Which I don't really agree with but I'm not much of a talker, so I don't correct them. But I guess that's because most, if not all girls, in my grade are loud and spunky. While I'm really reserved and prefer keeping to myself.


----------



## rdrr

In some aspects, yes. I am very much a mature adult in other facets.


----------



## pancake111

Yes and no because I can be very mature but there are times when I'm very immature. It really depends on the situation.


----------



## shana

Oh yes. I've been told I have the maturity of an 8 year old (I'm 28 BTW) and it's true. Socially I'm way behind, since I started avoiding my peers at about age 14, so I guess socially I'm at a preteen level of maturity or younger. I'm waaay behind in maturity from other people my age. For example, many people in their late 20's have friends, many who've they known since high school or younger, they have a girlfriend/boyfriend, fiance, or spouse, they have careers, they've worked for years, they have their own place, they're thinking of having kids or maybe have kids. Dang, I'm way behind.


----------



## rnotlee

In the "having fun in social places" sense, I would consider myself immature. I don't consider myself immature in general, though.


----------



## TTU03

Yup!


----------



## Tugwahquah

Yes, I don't feel ready to be a grandma.
I think I'm gonna have them call me Auntie.


----------



## Addler

I can't function like an adult of my age. I still hide from people like a frightened child.


----------



## Relz

Not really. Sure, I watch cartoons and play games. But many other people my age spend their days getting wasted and partying till they drop. Does that make them more mature than me? Don't think so. I tend to be pretty responsible and I think I make pretty okay choices.

I do feel "behind" socially, though, as others have brought up.


----------



## F1X3R

I'll echo a few of the recent posts, yes I feel immature socially because of less experience, but not in a silly or foolish sense. 

It's funny, being socially held back with anxiety, when I was a kid I felt older for it, but as I grow up I feel younger minded compared to my peers. Maybe growing up in certain ways at an earlier age, I have a different idea of what it means.


----------



## equiiaddict

Half_A_Person said:


> I actually feel mature for my age. All the kids my age around here are out at parties doing extacy or smoking pot and I on the other hand cannot understand that lifestyle. Actually, I'm not mature for my age, but I feel very old. Like I've been through all life has had to offer.


This. I'm exactly the same. I sometimes feel like a much older individual trapped in an 18 year old's body if that make sense. 
I even hang around mostly older people, just cause a lot of people my age annoy me. /:


----------



## Citrine

I don't know. I kind of feel both depending on the situation. Sometimes I feel immature because I might be naive about some things (probably due to not getting out much), but there are moments when I feel more mature as well (or maybe I'm just mistaking it for being kinda boring, who knows)


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm no wear near as far along in life as others around me.


----------



## LolaViola

Absolutely.


----------



## Teflondon

No, I've seen and done enough to not feel immature. It's more the opposite - I have this intolerable world-weariness that makes me feel 75 most days. My life resembles a pensioner's these days, so that doesn't help the feeling.


----------



## ImAPersonToo

There are certain things that can help with the age dilemma.

Are you living at home with your folks, or do you have your own place?

Do you have access to a car, or are you taking public transportation / hitching rides with friends?

Do you have a day job, or are you currently unemployed?

Those are all essential components of becoming independent and feeling your age (if you're in your 20s or older).


----------



## Violet Romantic

Sometimes, I am about 6 years old; other times, I am a a 65-year-old cat lady without the cats; mostly, I'd say I average an angst-ridden 15 year old. :b In actuality, I am 24. :dead


----------



## Bbpuff

Sometimes I feel like my mentality and outlook on life is mature. But other times I feel extremely immature, due to my lack of plans for the future. I'm unable to drive, never had a job... etc. etc. I feel like the negatives outweigh the positives so I went with immature. I know I am VERY young, and I have plenty of time to think about what I want to do in the future. But in comparison to my peers I fear that I'm behind on going through that transitional stage into adulthood.

Edit - Didn't even notice this was an old thread. xD That has been revived every 3 years apparently... 2008, 2011, 2014... Quick someone remember to bring this thread back in 2017!


----------



## BackToThePast

I've been legally an adult for 3 years and I still feel like I'm riding along with what everyone else does. As far as persona goes, I'm almost the same as I was in high school, nothing much has changed except that I've become a bit more cynical. You can ask me what it truly means to be an adult and I'd give you a blank stare.


----------



## Arkiasis

Yes, I'm so behind everyone else socially and financially. Most people at 19 have jobs, tons of friends to go out drinking with and a girlfriend/boyfriend. I've got none of that. I feel absolutely no different to when I was 16. I feel like I haven't progressed one tiny bit. I'm losing the race and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## millenniumman75

I thought I was until I lost my father. Then, it was really bad for about a month.
Now, I feel young and more mature at the same time, having been through what I have in the last eight years.


----------



## ShadowWraith

I already feel old.


----------



## andy1984

really immature. more so last few months.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

I think we need to pass through certain stages in life to mature. If it does not happen some of us can get stuck at a certain level. The problem can be biologic too and may persist no matter what. I feel my maturity level is way below it should be considering my age. I keep wondering if it is nature or nurture. The reasons I feel immature are :

*Still needing external validation.* I am not sure if it is due to lack of a father figure or genetics. I want to be appreciated really badly. (This brings the example of a boy going: "look mom/dad I can ride the bike without using my hands"). I so much want to get over this but it seems I can not make any progress at all.

*Unable to accept that you can not have everything you want in life. *I am ashamed to still have crushes at this age. Repeated rejections by females I wanted to be with very much has got me stuck in this state. I rejected a lot of girls' desire to date me because I did not have this crush-like impression the first time I met them. This is in fact a much more complex topic including men's weakness for physical female traits and my tendency to idealize people. I wish I could date and marry someone without needing to have strong attraction and feelings for them from the beginning because I am so lonely.
*
Being financially and socially incapable.* I always thought I am way below my potential when it comes to social status and financial strength. I am self-employed and have saved some decent amount of money but it is very difficult to thrive in a huge metropol. I can not even buy myself an average house. But for me the social part is the bigger problem because a good social standing can bring you the benefits of money while money does not always bring you social status. Being respected and admired by people is the biggest power one can have. I think the main problem here is my personality. I am both cowardly and negative. I am also a lazy overthinker. I could have done better than this considering my smarts and education.


----------



## Raspberriexx

Yes. I look 5 years younger than i'm because of being really short and flat chested and i have childlish voice. Also i haven't had any friends or social life for 6 years so my social skills are dead now. Everyone in my age and younger know how to make friends and how to keep the conversation going, but i don't.


----------



## cybernaut

I'm sure a lot of us of are mature individuals here. We're not like the party animals out there who frequently get in in goofy situations or publicly act like wild children (especially if you're in your teens and early 20s here). The issue of 'experience' and 'exposure' to certain situations might be the main issue for the most of us instead.


----------



## CWe

I still feel 15 :/


----------



## Grog

I sure as hell try to be


----------



## shymystery7

Yes and no. I'm 20 next month and in a way I feel too old for my age in my behaviour, I feel I don't have a lot of the 'fun' and experiences other people my age do but at the same time I feel like a child, like I feel I'm shy and don't have much understanding of the world


----------



## twitchy666

*My attitude hasn't changed since I was eighteen*

I've grown an unexpectedly profound vengeance for a socially biased world with a technically opinionated mind


----------



## blue2

Yes I think most would agree but I have a degree of wisdom learned from a few hard life lessons and one is don't take yourself to seriously


----------



## Batcat

I don't think I have matured past the age of 16 in terms of looks and experience. Some people take longer than others.


----------



## Raeden

Depends how you define being mature. I'm definitely socially immature, but I'm a bit more mature in the fact that I'm not going out wasting money and partying.


----------



## peachypeach

CWe said:


> I still feel 15 :/


well that makes me feel better.


----------



## peachypeach

twitchy666 said:


> I've grown an unexpectedly profound vengeance for a socially biased world with a technically opinionated mind


maturity is a fraud. i know myself as the little girl Twitchy. :squeeze this made me feel WAY better. i appreciate these posts and thread!!!!!!!! ALOT


----------



## kucingcat

I do, :/... It's usually when other people know current issues, life skills,saving money for marriage etc... after other people mention that kind of stuff I would think back and realise I've never thought about that stuff...


----------



## mike91

Yep i have a hard time fitting in with people around my age i can talk to a person who in their 90's then a person who is in their 20's or even a person who is 14 i can talk to and my 6 year old newphew i can talk to alot easier then my 17 year old newphew for some reason


----------



## AllieG

I feel both immature and mature for my age. It is hard to describe. I suppose I mean that I can be immature in certain situations and mature in others.


----------



## Pierre1

Sometimes I feel mature other times I feel immature and child-like

I also look younger than my age, and at 18 that's not a good thing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a mental age somewhere between 16-21 I'd say. Which is below my bio age.

I look about 14-17 though.

My voice is kinda low for my height though, I think that's kind of... deliberate though, well I can't particularly stop, because if I sounded perky I'd weird myself out. Because I'm basically:


----------



## Joe

yes


----------

